# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Aantal symptomen

## DesireeD

heey,

Iemand die ik ken heeft het de laatste tijd vaan benauwd en is ook vaak moe en soms heeft ze ook zomaar blauwe plekken. Ik maak me er best wel zorgen om.
Is dit gevaarlijker en wat kan het zijn?

Groetjes DesireeD

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo DesireeD,

Kan duiden op vitamine B12 tekort.
Ikzelf heb dat en als ik mijn vitaminepil niet inneem krijg ik gauwer blauwe plekken en ben ik moe. Kan gewoon via een bloedtest bij de huisarts gecontroleerd worden.
Het kan ook iets ernstigers zijn dus een bezoekje aan de huisarts kan geen kwaad.

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

